# I'm new too!



## Monica (Mar 29, 2004)

Hi there -

I've been a bit of a lurker on this site for ages, and thought it was about time I introduced myself!

I'm 32 and DH is 34. We've been ttc since March 2003 - not as long as a lot of the other girls here, but it's still a roller coaster experience!

I came off the pill when we decided to start TTC, but my cycle lengths didn't settle down as they were eratic and very long.... the longest being 72 days. I was extremely worried as my cycles had always been a very regular 30-32 days before I went on the pill.

Have been seeing my gynae since Feb '04, and he has been wonderful! All my early cycle bloods have been perfect, so he put me on 50mg clomide to regulate my cycle. The last cycle prior to starting clomide wss 65 days, 1st cycle was 59 days and 2nd cycle was a perfect 30 days! Progesterone level on cd21 of 2nd cycle was 60.

Currently on cd26 of 3rd cycle, and got result of cd21 progesterone today, which was 37.2. Have to admit that I was disappointed with that result, as gynae told me anything above 50 was good. He's on holidays for another 2 weeks, so can't discuss it before then. Does anybody have any advice on how good or bad this progesterone level is?

Am desperate to do a HPT, but am trying to hold out until cd30. Keep your fingers crossed for me.

Sorry, I've just realised that I've rambled on and on, but it does help to write it all down sometimes!

Cheers, Monica


----------



## joe33 (May 19, 2002)

hi monica.
im on the 2ww after having et last week.i need donor eggs so dont know much about clomid but there is a category for women on clomid cycles so they would be glad to help.good luck for the future.


----------



## Lilly (Apr 27, 2003)

hi monica

welcome to ff hun im not on clomid but just wanted to say i will keep everything crossed for you goodluck 
love lilly xx


----------



## morgan (Jul 15, 2004)

Welcome to the site Monica!

Good luck with your treatments - fingers and toes crossed - and hope you're enjoying the site. Sometimes getting it all off your chest is all you need


----------



## Laine (Mar 23, 2002)

Hey Monica,

A warm welcome to FF! You have certainly come to the right place for support and advice.

I too am on Clomid and wondered if you would like to join us on the Clomid Girls thread for a natter? You will get the answer to your question there. Link follows:

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/*********/index.php?board=34;action=display;threadid=10516

Laine x


----------



## Monica (Mar 29, 2004)

Girls,

Thank you for your welcomes. I'll jump on to the clomid board, so hopefully I'll see some of you there.

Cheers, Monica


----------



## chick66 (Nov 18, 2003)

Hi Monica
Just wanted to wish you a welcome to FF.
Hope to hear some happy news from you soon.
Chick


----------



## Natalief (Nov 6, 2003)

Hi Monica

I'm sorry I can't help with your clomid question but I'm sure their are lots of girls on here who can.

I just wanted to say hello and wish you the best of luck for the future 

Natalie xxx


----------

